# The Armstrong Lies



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Anybody watching it? Powerful stuff.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes. He was uber arrogant. Very calculating and manipulative.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

On what show . All for the win right .


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

sprocketser said:


> On what show . All for the win right .


Airing now in UK.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Will-S said:


> Airing now in UK.


Ah thanx , saw some bits & pieces couple of months ago on a US show . tought it was that .


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

Didn't that Alberto contador get a 2 year ban previously for doping?

He's still about this year. Just makes you wonder about the whole scene whether or not any of them are truly clean?!...


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep , I bet lots of these riders take some sort of stuff , as with other sports .


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Strikes me the whole sport or should I say industry has been governed by lies and deceipt over many years, it appears all the top riders in the Armstromg years were unclean.....today they are clean..............we think.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

lol , yep , we think they are , but the top guns always find a way right !


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

It's that old scenario of the criminals being one step ahead. 

Maybe they have got the drugs that are not known to the authorities yet, therefore the authorities don't have a test to detect them. 

I'm not sure we will ever know the whole truth


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

True Niall


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

NiallSD said:


> Didn't that Alberto contador get a 2 year ban previously for doping?


He was banned, but the ban was overturned on appeal.



S63 said:


> Strikes me the whole sport or should I say industry has been governed by lies and deceipt over many years, it appears all the top riders in the Armstromg years were unclean.....today they are clean..............we think.


With the biological passport used now cycling is almost certainly clean.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

A bit cleaner for sure , but the UCI did something & tests , which isn t the case for lots of other pro sports .


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

For those who missed it http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-armstrong-lie/4od.

It's also on again tonight at 9pm on 4seven.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanx for link Laurie ! Watched something about Armstrong last night , wasn t the same Tittle , it was on SN2 in Canada .


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't care what he was on, anyone who can recover from all that cancer and win the TdF seven times plus whatever other races he won has got to be made of stern stuff.

It's not like he was the only one in the peloton who was taking it is it.

He's told some right porky pies over the years though.

For what it's worth he's still one of my heroes.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

I know , he had to be strong in order to make what he did , but it s the way he did it that bothers me .

But to each his/her own opinions !


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Watched this last night had me glued to the sofa. Riveting stuff


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Watched this a while back, I don't really care for the sport but it was an interesting and entertaining watch.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Method Man said:


> I don't care what he was on, anyone who can recover from all that cancer and win the TdF seven times plus whatever other races he won has got to be made of stern stuff.
> 
> It's not like he was the only one in the peloton who was taking it is it.
> 
> ...


I thought the same for a long time but I now think of him as an evil horrid man who destroyed people's reputations and livelihoods with his malicious nature, the very people that knew the truth in the early days but were suppressed, threatened and stripped of respect by Armstrong and his vast legal team.

Yes all the other riders were at it too but none used their cheating in the same manner. Armstrong also showed when clean he was just another good rider.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Jem said:


> He was banned, but the ban was overturned on appeal.
> 
> With the biological passport used now cycling is almost certainly clean.


absolutley is not....

JTL for sky....biological discrepancies, though nothing proven yet.

Di Luca in the Giro....EPO use

both running a biological passport.

its far from being as clean as it should be...


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

They ll always find a way , as with everything else .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually had watched on blueray the day or two before....:lol:

Interesting especially as all by one podium finisher in all the years he won all were found to have been cheating in a similar vain.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

to me he is still one of my heroes of "sport" as,in my opinion an awful lot of athletes were using some form of enhancements that were banned substances,some were caught & banned,some got away with it.yes armstrong & his team did it so methodically but i am sure it was not the only team doing it.to me,he has been made the cycling scapegoat,2 riders have been banned just before this tour started so it still goes on & will continue to do so no doubt.to beat cancer & do what he did,with or without doping is still monumental. (all in my humble opinion of course)


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

There are plenty of brave people that beat cancer and go to do good things.....that's the one thing Armstrong hasn't done...gone on to do good things. The man doesn't have a decent moral fibre in his body, I'm amazed some folk still see him as a "hero".

It's also worth remembering a few riders whose careers were destroyed simply because they said no to drugs.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i know what you mean,& i personally know someone who beat cancer so that makes him a hero straight away.but as i said he is still to me one of the greatest of all time,the tour is mega hard to all even with clever doping it still is a tremendous strain on the body.i thought that livestrong had done & continues to do good which he left to ensure it would be able to continue.we all have our opinions,yours & some others hate armstrong,mine & some other posters still have him as a top athlete.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

vek said:


> i know what you mean,& i personally know someone who beat cancer so that makes him a hero straight away.but as i said he is still to me one of the greatest of all time,the tour is mega hard to all even with clever doping it still is a tremendous strain on the body.i thought that livestrong had done & continues to do good which he left to ensure it would be able to continue.we all have our opinions,yours & some others hate armstrong,mine & some other posters still have him as a top athlete.


That's fair enough, maybe your views will change one day, or maybe mine will.:thumb:


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I'm with S63 on this. He's a man who deliberately and maliciously destroyed reputations and careers to protect and cover up his own cheating and that of others.

He did many good things and was obviously talented in a cheating field; however, what if his true skill was the way in which his body responded to the drug stimulation.

We'll never know what might have been. The one thing that isn't in question is that the large scale cheating was allowed to persist far longer because of his dishonourable quests to silence people and have others stripped of their team places so they never reached their potential.


----------



## dazzh (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't agree with what he did however one bit of the programme that stuck out for me was the money that he raised for cancer charity, which was either 350/250 million dollars I think, so hats off to him for that at least.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

dazzh said:


> Don't agree with what he did however one bit of the programme that stuck out for me was the money that he raised for cancer charity, which was either 350/250 million dollars I think, so hats off to him for that at least.


Very true but I wonder how many of those cancer victims that benefited from Armstrongs legacy now feel betrayed?

Let's not forget also that Jimmy Savile raised huge amounts for charity.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

surely you cant compare saville to armstrong ? 1 a dj who serially sexually abused & 1 who ran a methodical drug regime for sporting gains.absolutely no comparison that anyone can make even the remotest connection.yes they both raised money for charity but seriously even the biggest armstrong hater could not compare him to that pervert.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

vek said:


> surely you cant compare saville to armstrong ? 1 a dj who serially sexually abused & 1 who ran a methodical drug regime for sporting gains.absolutely no comparison that anyone can make even the remotest connection.yes they both raised money for charity but seriously even the biggest armstrong hater could not compare him to that pervert.


Got to say I agree with that but I don't think S63 was necessarily comparing them; I think he was using it as an example to show that doing good things in public doesn't necessarily mean you're a good person.


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Came across as a total scumbag to me, what a horrid man. The cancer fund raising raised his profile so he could make even more money and make it hard for folk to a acuse him of cheating.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Geordieexile said:


> Got to say I agree with that but I don't think S63 was necessarily comparing them; I think he was using it as an example to show that doing good things in public doesn't necessarily mean you're a good person.


Precisely that, thank you.:thumb:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I think you can look at him in two ways. Firstly, he was an unbelievably talented cyclist who came back from the brink of death to dominate a sport where many were doping. On the other hand, whilst you can say he was the best cheat, both in physiologically and by number of races won, he vilified, degraded and ostracised any riders who didn't follow suit. He also engaged in devious and damaging behaviour towards their families and past riders such as LeMond by using his influential contacts and associates. He repeatedly perjured himself and even managed to halt a Federal investigation. He used to be a hero to so many people. Now he's just a crook who used his fame and famous friends to facilitate his deciept.


----------

